# crawling bees



## Sasha (Feb 22, 2005)

I have got a phone call informing me that about ten bees are crawling in front of my hives.My father called me ,not the bees








What does it mean ,tracheal mites?I have counted varroa falling on my SBB,and it seems that varroa is not a problem (yet).
What should I do?
What would be a biological way to treat TM.
I have started feeding foundationless frames in my hives,in order to reggress to SC.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Ten bees may not mean anything.

>What does it mean ,tracheal mites?

Possibly. But still it's only ten.

>What should I do?

I'd just keep an eye on them and see.

>What would be a biological way to treat TM.

That would depend on the definition of "biological". Grease patties are a common method of keeping them from spreading and menthol is the common method for killing them.

I'd just wait and see if you get more or less crawling bees in the next week or two.


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

If the bees wings are worn out--frazzled looking not smooth and streamlined--the bees are just worn out and leaving to die.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

>the bees are just worn out and leaving to die.

Most dying foragers appear to never make it back from the field. At least that's my observation. I've spent quite a bit of time watching my hives and have rarely seen a worn-out bee walking out of the hive. Occasionally, sure, but with hundreds dying every day, I'd expect to see more if a significant number of them made it home from their last trip.


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

George--ten bees ain't hundreds!


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

One of the nice features of trachael mites is that when the bees end up crawling around outside your hive, the trachael mites have also been stranded out there too.

I have never treated for trachael mites and have seen plenty of afternoon marches out of the hive, however my hives have never weakened from it.


----------

